# 1986.5 z24i HB wont rev



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

1986.5 z24i HB wont rev. The motor starts and idles great, timing is dead nuts, but when i try to race the engine it revs up the first time and then starts to stumble and bog down. driving it is even worse. it has no power and will barely go above 25. any help out there??

edit: i have a pacesetter header in it. i kept all the egr crap and i just recently took it to the exhaust shop and had them install a catco cat and 2" piping with a stock muffler. is the cat possibly restricting too much, causing crappy accelertion loss of power?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when my cat melted I had the same problem....


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Check your ECU error codes.

Board Message


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

already did.. 23, 24 and 42


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

And?

Heh.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

not sure what code 42 is.. ive searched and came up with nothing.. 23 is a "Idle switch (throttle valve switch) signal circuit open" and i'm not really too sure what that means. these codes arent covered in my haynes or chiltons.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

OK!!!! 42 is the throttle sensor. Found that out with my new 1986 Nissan D21 Midyear Service Manual!!!! I ordered it last weekend off of amazon.com for like, $21 shipped and it is in surprisingly GREAT shape. this book has been well taken care of; all the pages are clean, no rips or bends, nothing spilled on it. anyways, this problem should (hopefully) be solved tomorrow.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Okkkkkk... so after all this crap i find out my truck was running in fail safe mode. switched AFMs and now it runs great. is it possible that welding the exhaust with the battery still hooked up could cause the AFM to malfunction? the truck ran good before i dropped it off at the exhaust shop, then not so good after i picked it up..


----------

